# Got Accepted!!! Whoo hoo!



## MantidLord (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi everyone, I just wanted to share the good news that I got accepted into Michigan State and UC Riverside for entomology! I also got accepted to UC Irvine for Biology, and am waiting for the reply from UC Davis. I'm sooooooo excited!


----------



## guapoalto049 (Mar 3, 2011)

Congrats man! You thinking about doing mantid research?


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Mar 3, 2011)

MantidLord said:


> Hi everyone, I just wanted to share the good news that I got accepted into Michigan State and UC Riverside for entomology! I also got accepted to UC Irvine for Biology, and am waiting for the reply from UC Davis. I'm sooooooo excited!


Congratulations!!


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 3, 2011)

I should've added smiles to show my excitement.

Thanks you two. guapoalto049, I do wish to do some mantid research. However we all know that they're not the most studied insect in the profession. But you never know. Of course I'll always keep them with me.


----------



## infinite213 (Mar 3, 2011)

Great job! Nothing like studying what you love!


----------



## warpdrive (Mar 3, 2011)

MantidLord said:


> I should've added smiles to show my excitement.
> 
> Thanks you two. guapoalto049, I do wish to do some mantid research. However we all know that they're not the most studied insect in the profession. But you never know. Of course I'll always keep them with me.


be the indepentant scientist. study them and go into research on them in your field if you would like. we need someone like you to do this.

a BIG congrats.

Harry


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 3, 2011)

that's no surpirse! we ACCEPTED YOU long ago! :tt2: Just waiting for the rest to get on board!


----------



## cuervo (Mar 3, 2011)

Congrats unk:


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Mar 3, 2011)

Not to steal the thunder, but I am currently working on an application to UW-L, for pre-pharmacy. Wish me luck!


----------



## LauraMG (Mar 3, 2011)

Yay! Now the easy part is over! :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 3, 2011)

Congratulations and thanks for sharing the good news! They are offering graduate courses in mantis entomology at Macquarie university in Sydney, so hurry up and graduate with a BS!


----------



## JoraMajora (Mar 3, 2011)

Dude! Congrats! I am so jealous but I wish you the best of luck! :-D


----------



## kamakiri (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats! Always nice to have options...


----------



## sporeworld (Mar 4, 2011)

Kudos!


----------



## hierodula (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice man


----------



## PRicardo (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## dgerndt (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats! I want to study entomology as well.


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, thanks everyone for the support and replies. It really means a lot to me. :wub: 

Mr. Mantid: I wish you the best of luck on your application.

Laura, yeah that was the "easy" part. Of course the course work (though fun and interesting) will be a lot harder. :mellow: 

Phil, I remember you mentioning that university a year or two ago, and see you mentioned it in another thread. I'll definitely check it out, full courses in mantis entomology...that's like heaven. Not to mention going and experiencing a different country.  

Again, thank you all. No matter where I'll go, I still won't leave the forum (unless I pull a Christian and go off to the jungle to _really_ study insects).


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 5, 2011)

Congrats from Michigan, State is a great college.


----------



## Colorcham427 (Mar 7, 2011)

gio said:


> Great job! Nothing like studying what you love!


Second that! Follow your dreams and if your job is your passion you have a happy and healthy life a head of you.

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ismart (Mar 7, 2011)

Great job! Congrats!


----------



## geckoboy3 (Mar 7, 2011)

Congrats!

I'm a bit late to join the party


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks guys. Now it's just financial aid and scholarship hunting. Before I make my decision.


----------



## dgerndt (Mar 12, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Hypoponera (Mar 14, 2011)

Do you have any idea what you plan to do? By that I mean do you plan on going to grad school for a Masters or PhD? If you plan on going into research you will want a PhD. But that brings up a concern. If you plan on going to grad school, DON'T get a BS in entomology. Get a BS in general biology instead. Then go to grad school to get the MS or PhD in entomology. You need the biology background for the advanced degree.

I got a BS in entomology in 1992. It was an interesting study. I had to take a load of entomology and general biology classes. But I graduated with a number of basic knowledge "gaps". I did not get those gaps filled until I went back to school and picked up a BS in general biology. As an example, for the first degree I took aquatic entomology. It was a great class about the bugs living in/on/around waters like ponds and rivers. It even covered the watertriders found in the Sargaso Sea. But I did not learn anything about the water environment until I took limnology for the second degree. I now understand the aquatic species much better since I have some understanding of thier habitat.

A side benifit of the general biology degree is that it is actually more useful in understanding Phil's posts then the ento degree is. Believe it or not!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 14, 2011)

And there you have it from someone who really knows. I did the four year degree (it was the first degree that I took) in biology and though I did poorly by my standards, and though my degree is now hopelessly out of date, it did teach me how to think about the basic elements of biology and how beautifully they are put together.

My beloved adoptive GD, Superfreak, has been an insect lover since her mid teens and is one of the best observers I have ever known, She could have done an ento degree in Sydney, but I urged a bio degree and (perhaps because she knew a really cute guy in the bio program in the NSW uni) she did and will do her ento post grad.

Aside from your core courses, you will be pretty much on your own in uni. If I had to do it again (heaven forefend!) I would take a year of biochemistry (the Kid hated it but got a Distinction, anyway) and a year of statistics -- you can hardly write a research paper, now, without it.

I think that you have what it takes (the Right Stuff) to do a good job. More importantly, you will see the world in a new and amazing way.


----------



## Hypoponera (Mar 14, 2011)

Useful classes? I don't think you can take everything you need in a single degree program. Here are some to look forward to:

1 yr general chemistry

1 year organic chemistry (bear of a class!)

1 year calculus

1 semester of statistics

1 year general physics

1 year general biology

These are the core classes you will probably need to take as prerequsite to any higher biology and entomology classes. There are tons of recommended classes:

biochemistry, any plant science/botony class you can get, limnology, genetics, ecology, population biology, intro to geology, biogeography, and so on...


----------



## dgerndt (Mar 14, 2011)

This is a great topic for me, as I decided that I want to study entomology. Since I'm already enrolled in a college, I can take some of these classes in spring and summer. I'm so glad this forum has so many wonderful, intelligent members with great advice! Thank you so much, everyone!

Sorry for stealing the spotlight for a minute, here. :whistling:


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 20, 2011)

How in the world did I miss this? I'm so sorry guys.

@Hypopnera and Phil: Yes, I intend to skip my masters and go straight for a PhD. I appreciate the advice, coming from someone who already went down the path I'm trying to travel. When I was researching studying entomology I read that many people do get a B.S in Biology rather than entomology, so I can't argue with your logic and I'll try to switch my major (shouldn't be a problem). I have no problem studying any of the courses you listed (some of which I took courses in highschool, such as botany, ap chem, and others). But from my ap chem class, I was told the horror stories of organic chemistry :blink: But nothing comes without challenge I guess. Thanks both of you for the insight and information. And the confidence!  

@Deyby: I think this topic is great, considering it's hard to find a lot of information for aspiring entomologists AND get feedback from those who have the degree.

Btw: I got accepted into Cornell University for Entomology!!!  

And Phil, I'm seriously considering attending Macquarie university to get my PhD in entomology.


----------



## guapoalto049 (Mar 20, 2011)

MantidLord said:


> How in the world did I miss this? I'm so sorry guys.
> 
> @Hypopnera and Phil: Yes, I intend to skip my masters and go straight for a PhD. I appreciate the advice, coming from someone who already went down the path I'm trying to travel. When I was researching studying entomology I read that many people do get a B.S in Biology rather than entomology, so I can't argue with your logic and I'll try to switch my major (shouldn't be a problem). I have no problem studying any of the courses you listed (some of which I took courses in highschool, such as botany, ap chem, and others). But from my ap chem class, I was told the horror stories of organic chemistry :blink: But nothing comes without challenge I guess. Thanks both of you for the insight and information. And the confidence!
> 
> ...


Congrats on getting into Cornell, Ithaca is a beautiful town (gorges!). Don't be afraid of o chem, I really think because it sounds hard people make up horror stories. Biochemistry in my opinion is much harder due to its emphasis on thermodynamics and its integration of math. Organic is more memorizing so if you put in time it'll be cake!

Physical chemistry might be deserving of some horror stories. Quantum mechanics and theoretical physics before actually getting into the chemistry of it can give you a headache!


----------



## Hypoponera (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey Mantidlord,

If you intend to get a B.S. in Biology, maybe you could consider adding a minor in Ento. That would allow you to take some of the cool bug classes as well as the more general biology classes. If you can get a minor in entomology, I recommend you consider taking insect systematics, insect behaviour, and insect morphology. Systematics and morphology are heavy on the memorization but solid "background" classes that you will use for the rest of your entomological life. Behaviour is just a cool class!

Actually, I loved the first year of organic chem. It was a blast! But second semester about ate my lunch. I just couldn't understand the names of the compounds any longer. The names just got too long and complex for my little mind to figure out. Unfortunately, I never got farther then those 2 chem classes until my second degree. So I missed out on Analytical chem, P-chem, and Bio-chem. I did take a semester of Geo-chem for my second degree.

To be honest, the toughest classes I took were the "general ed" stuff! I hate writting and had to take 3 semesters worth of writting classes. I liked the history classes though.


----------



## Hypoponera (Mar 20, 2011)

guapoalto049 said:


> Congrats on getting into Cornell, Ithaca is a beautiful town (gorges!). Don't be afraid of o chem, I really think because it sounds hard people make up horror stories. Biochemistry in my opinion is much harder due to its emphasis on thermodynamics and its integration of math. Organic is more memorizing so if you put in time it'll be cake!
> 
> Physical chemistry might be deserving of some horror stories. Quantum mechanics and theoretical physics before actually getting into the chemistry of it can give you a headache!


Any chance you have a recent edition of a P-chem or Bio-chem text you want to get rid of? I'd like to skim over both at some point! Yeah, that's right... I am THAT boring!


----------



## guapoalto049 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hypoponera said:


> Any chance you have a recent edition of a P-chem or Bio-chem text you want to get rid of? I'd like to skim over both at some point! Yeah, that's right... I am THAT boring!


Haha sorry, I'm saving all of my science textbooks for medical school. If you try amazon they have great deals, for instance my biochem txt was $40 used. Granted its an older edition that my prof likes, but for a 1800 page book its a steal!

They really are interesting topics though, I'm a nerd too I guess. Get a pchem book, that class will change your outlook on how things work and how complex everything truly is.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 21, 2011)

Mike: in moments of crisis, I use the 6th ed. of Morrison and Boyd, but I think I have an older edition, something like the 3rd, and if you don't mind waiting for a cuppla weeks, you're most welcome. Let me know!


----------



## Hypoponera (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Phil! I'd be happy to take that early edition. But no rush! I am still trying to wade through "Superorganism" by Bert Holldobler and E. O. Wilson. Though 20 years older, "The Ants" by the same authors is proving to still be the best ant book around.


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks again everyone.

Mike: Yes, I'm going to check and make sure I can do that (minor in entomology), because the classes you named seem so interesting. For me, I think it's going to be the math that's challenging (not statistics) and probably some of the chem courses that were mentioned. But we'll see


----------



## Rick (Mar 26, 2011)

Hypoponera said:


> Useful classes? I don't think you can take everything you need in a single degree program. Here are some to look forward to:
> 
> 1 yr general chemistry
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I am doing right now. At my school there is a nice list of biology classes I can choose from. I am still debating on which to take. I may take entomology but will probably focus more on herpetology. I am trying to keep it general and get a wide range of courses done. I was a bit surprised when I started this at the amount of chem classes I needed for a bio degree. I haven't taken physics yet and I can say I am not looking forward to that at all.


----------



## dgerndt (Mar 26, 2011)

Aw, come on, Rick! Physics is such a fun class! I love physics!


----------



## Hypoponera (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey Rick,

I feel for you! I ended up taking first semester general physics, (non-calc based), 3 times. I dropped it the first time, failed the second time, and the third attempt ended in a "B+". I did not put in the effort needed until the third attempt. I earned another "B+" on my first attempt at the second semester. I passed the first semester in 1991. I took the second semester in 2003. I had a much easier time with ALL classes on my second degree. I think being older allowed my to focus much better on studying. Your not an 18 year old and being ex-Army, you should be able to knucle down when needed. What chem classes do you need to take?


----------

